# 이라고합니다



## soupdragon78

Hi Everyone.

Does anybody know what this means? I can't find it in either the Naver or the Yahoo dictionaries although 이라고 seems to have some other use as a particle...   ???

The context is "저는 슽티븐 이라고합니다"

I assume that the speaker is introducing himself but what is the exact meaning of the verb 이라고합니다? Is it even a 동사 ?

Thanks in advance
Soupdragon


----------



## glaspalatset

It's idiomatic Korean literally meaning "what people call" "so-called"


----------



## nhk9

From looking at several threads that you've made, I am beginning to sense that you probably don't have a good Korean-learning book with you.  Get a book that explains the fundamental grammatical concepts well. Simply using dictionaries will probably not help you at your stage right now (especially the case when you're using Naver, a dictionary with sometimes too much information )

I can recommend this one: Elementary Korean by Ross King (please use Amazon etc.) This is by far the best book out there for English speakers just starting out with Korean.

His "Continuing Korean" is also a very high quality book.  By the time you are finished with them, you will have attained a level equivalent to completing the first year of Korean studies at a university.


----------



## glaspalatset

I suggest you check out Korean-Korean dictionary by the National Institute of the Korean Language (국립국어원) along the way. You can look it up free from their website. (The printed edition has a US$278 price tag)


----------



## goguma

스티븐이라고 한다. = 스티븐 + (이)라고 + 한다

'(이)라고' is not a verb nor an adjective/adverb... It is used when you quote something. The sentence means, as glaspalatset said, they call me 스티븐. Here, 한다 means 말한다(say or call). If you are 스티브, not 스티븐, you have to use '라고' instead of '이라고', which means, 스티브라고 합니다.


----------



## soupdragon78

Thanks folks!
Great explanations and advice as always...
Soup


----------

